# Engine Variables for 1970 455



## Gage1969GTO (Mar 9, 2021)

All,
I'm in the process right now of rebuilding my dad's 1969 GTO in his memory. His passion for cars inspired me and I am currently pursuing a Master's in Mechanical Engineering with an automotive research focus as a result. 

I want to write a code to calculate the stock torque and power curve for the 455 as a baseline, and then modify parameters with the values of aftermarket internals, heads, etc. so I can get a good estimate of what mod's will be best in achieving the power, and ultimately, acceleration desired for the build. Plus, I figure this would be a good project to talk about in an interview if I can get a performance team to give me one!

Anyways, there are a few variables that are necessary for these calculations that I cant seem to find online anywhere and some measurements I cant take since I'm away at school and don't have access to the block or components. 

I figured the wealth of knowledge on this sight would be a good place to inquire. Here are some of the things I am looking for if anyone can help out:

average crankcase pressure
crank radius
clearance volume
average cylinder pressure during the combustion stroke (any info on this one would help, even if its just a rough estimate of a similar engine)
Redline RPM
Piston Ring Tension
Piston, rings, pin, upper half of con-rod weight (doesn't need to be weight of each specifically, a lump sum would be fine)
Thanks for reading; Any help is greatly appreciated!

Best,
Gage


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't want to dissuade you don't something you really really to do, but did you know that there's already a product available that does all that? Take a look at Engine Analyzer Plus, from Performance Trends. I have a copy here, and it was VERY close to what my engine actually made at break-in on an engine dyno. 

Bear


----------

